# netr's images



## netr (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought I'd start one of these threads, as the recent spike in my collection has resulted in a lot of enthusiastic documentation, and will continue to do so.

I've written most of this elsewhere so pardon the redundancy: a reunion with my Grammostola rosea who had been in my care for nine years stimulated a wider interest in this hobby that I've never felt before. It became a learning experience as I delved into more literature and became aware of the immense value of forums such as these. Trying my best not to get too carried away, I was nevertheless drawn to the world of spiderlings for economic reasons (plus a desire to see some tarantulas grow up). I've managed to accumulate quite a few new species in a short time; seven Cyclosternum fasciatum, fourteen Nhandu chromatus (originally five plus seventeen freebies, of which seven perished en route while one sadly escaped), two N. coloratovillosus, one Psalmopoeus pulcher and one Avicularia huriana. I've just agreed to trade five of the N. chromatus for two B. albopilosum and one P. irminia, and last of all will be purchasing a juvenile Poecilotheria formosa next week. And _there_ I draw the line. That is ENOUGH. No more. I can feel the compulsive interest in new species becoming a troubling rather than fulfilling thing, something skirting the limits of control. Therefore it stops now. And at a highly handsome collection, if I may say so. I take comfort at least in the knowledge that by the time all these transactions are over I will have fewer spiders than currently; furthermore at least one C. fasicatum and N. chromatus are destined to go to a good friend when they are all sexed.

Anyway, enough exposition. On to the first batch of photos. I hope visitors to this thread enjoy the sights! Apologies for the varying sizes. I'll be more disciplined next time.


*Shelf* Clockwise: A. huriana, P. pulcher, x2 N. coloratovillosus, x 14 N. chromatus (within a larger escape-proof container because unfortunately I made the air holes slightly too big, and lack anything else in which to keep them), x 7 C. fasciatum, and lastly G. rosea in the terrarium







*G. rosea*. My dear Denise.







*C. fasciatum*. Perhaps they're really C. pentalore; I don't find it easy to tell at this stage, for the legs are still pretty dull. In any case I think these are among the most beautiful tarantulas, especially as adults. Looking forward to seeing deeper hues on mine.







*C. faciatum*, making itself at home.







*A. huriana*.







*P. pulcher*, during unboxing.







*N. chromatus*. I posted this and the following picture elsewhere, citing the dark areas as signs of pre-moult. I now know that to have been mistaken in itself. These forums really are a goldmine for a budding enthusiast, and I'm grateful for it.







*N. coloratovillosus*. The two I have are about two years old, and appear simply to resemble larger generic Nhandu slings at this stage. Very cute though. One of them is a prolific burrower, whom I now call Mole.







*N. coloratovillosus*, cowering in the tube in which it was posted.









That's about all I have for now. Should anybody wish to see more images of a particular individual I'd be more than happy to take some.

To finish, a brief feeding video featuring four of the N. chromatus spiderlings. Having suspected them to be in pre-moult until yesterday I didn't attempt to feed them, so they've been without food for at least a week and a half. Hence the generous portions they received today.

[YOUTUBE]SVBv8FeWmto[/YOUTUBE]

I intend to make future feeding videos more rewarding a) in terms of video quality, for at present I haven't any video editing software that can export HD files (anybody got any cheap/free recommendations?) and b) as an audiovisual experience: for my music and sound art projects I often use a pair of contact mics, which are capable of picking up quiet vibrations from surfaces. I hope next time I feed some of the larger spiders that viewers can expect all the substrate-rustling, chitin-squashing action you could wish to hear in a feeding vid.

Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 12, 2012)

Love The pics and nice T's, I use the exact same clear food tubs as you, I got mine from tesco and melted holes in the sides and top.


----------



## netr (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks. I'll bet they're cheaper in Tesco's than they are here! >__< Far more affordable than glass terraria of course, but still. I just paid about a tenner for a four-litre plastic container for the P. formosa.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 12, 2012)

netr said:


> Thanks. I'll bet they're cheaper in Tesco's than they are here! >__< Far more affordable than glass terraria of course, but still. I just paid about a tenner for a four-litre plastic container for the P. formosa.


Great T's and pics. Let me guess "Lock'n Lock" boxes? The expensive ones going for 3.50 Eur for a 1l ?  Just got one today for my E. murinus lol


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 12, 2012)

I paid £2.70 for a small tall-ish one for my Avic and a £6.50 for a large square one for my LP the pics are in my gallery. I agree alot cheaper than glass and very durable easy to clean, funny thing once they have a bunch of holes in them, hey are only good for future storage boxes lol.


----------



## netr (Oct 12, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Let me guess "Lock'n Lock" boxes? The expensive ones going for 3.50 Eur for a 1l ?  Just got one today for my E. murinus lol


 It's actually made by a company called Plast1, and lacks the clasps of my other containers that prevent it from being opened from the inside. Rather it has an airtight, high-friction rubber seal. Who knows if a tarantula is strong enough to push open such a lid... I'm definitely augmenting it with tape or some kind of band. My first pokie is the very last thing I want getting out.

Bracketing this possible issue, it's the perfect container. Roomy, glass-clear from all angles. Can't find a picture of it online, but I'll post some images once its intended occupant has moved in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 12, 2012)

they are beautiful, and those slings are ADORABLE.  I love watching them try to figure out whether or not what they have is food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr (Oct 14, 2012)

Alltheworld601 said:


> they are beautiful, and those slings are ADORABLE.  I love watching them try to figure out whether or not what they have is food.


Thanks! And I love to watch that too, the gradual approaches and tentative gropes. On a related note, I recorded a feeding video of some of the Cyclosternum on Friday, this time managing to upload in sort-of HD! I haven't experimented enough with low-level sound recording in this context yet, so there isn't much of interest to hear. I added a subdued soundtrack instead.

[youtube]Vv90SUBA0J0[/youtube]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr (Oct 24, 2012)

For a number of reasons including quality of light, limited photographic skills, distortion caused by shooting through the plastic container walls and the restless behaviour of this spider when it actually leaves its hide (to say nothing of its skittish disposition), I've had a lot of trouble getting any representative photos of my Poecilotheria formosa. However with the aid of a paper backing I was able at least to capture it thus last night:







The colours are not quite as dull as they seem. I love this little spider. I nicknamed it Prowler after its habit of wandering extensively in the evenings in that lithe arboreal way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## famish (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations. Very nice. I look forward to future posts and growth photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr (Oct 28, 2012)

netr said:


> And _there_ I draw the line. That is ENOUGH. No more. I can feel the compulsive interest in new species becoming a troubling rather than fulfilling thing, something skirting the limits of control. Therefore it stops now.


 Yeah. Things didn't go quite as planned. I was just at an exotics expo, where there were some exceptionally good deals to be had (for instance I bought an M. balfouri sling and received another free of charge; similarly I bought two G. pulchripes and got a third for free). All in all I came home with twelve spiderlings and one juvenile female Brachypelma boehmei, newly moulted and irresistable. I'll call her Jaffa, after the similarly orange and similarly irresistable snack. After a quick go with her:



















Will need to learn a lot more about lighting, and about getting the subjects onto some more suitable surfaces. Didn't feel like bothering her this time - she's very nervous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 28, 2012)

So much for the "no more - it stops NOW", hu?  

Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah they look good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr (Oct 28, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> So much for the "no more - it stops NOW", hu?


 I know... :liar: Now that I've actually run out of space and deli cups and more than completed my wishlist (except for G. pulchra), I'm confident I won't be tempted into getting any more. Now the plan has to be to raise these numerous slings to adulthood, sex and sell/give away unwanted duplicates and enjoy learning more about them as I go along. Oh, and make some entertaining feeding videos.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 28, 2012)

netr said:


> I know... :liar: Now that I've actually run out of space and deli cups and more than completed my wishlist (except for G. pulchra), I'm confident I won't be tempted into getting any more. Now the plan has to be to raise these numerous slings to adulthood, sex and sell/give away unwanted duplicates and enjoy learning more about them as I go along. Oh, and make some entertaining feeding videos.


Let's see how long that thought lasts -this- time  

JFB told me very directly, that I won't be able to keep my collection to, let's say 50 Ts when I started. I'm now at 38 I think (~26 or so different species) and I have some left on my wishlist. I think one of the problems is, that a lot of us opt for a breeding pair when buying slings, so you get 2-x slings per order, just to make sure of that. I'll trade off two T's probably some time next year for example, as I have obviously 2 GBB males which both will be send on their merry way to serve as entertainment for the females of a breeder I get most of my T's from. But I'm sure it'll reach 45 or so at some point. So far, I've kept my collection "in order" as I just don't see a point in getting all T's available. Just those you REALLY crave to have in your collection


----------



## netr (Oct 29, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> So far, I've kept my collection "in order" as I just don't see a point in getting all T's available. Just those you REALLY crave to have in your collection


 Despite a couple of tentative, impulsive purchases this is also the case for me. The spiders I have now are all more or less the kinds I was relishing the chance to have - GBB, B. smithi, M. balfouri and so on. Really very few species remain that I would like. As mentioned, there is G. pulchripes but nothing else comes to mind. A. seemani and P. cambridgei perhaps.

This is quite an exciting update - I discovered my camera can shoot at 50fps. I tested it out on Jaffa, and although her attack isn't very fast, watching this in slow motion is pretty fun. I'm looking forward to using this a lot more in the future. For now, here is Jaffa getting a mealworm, in HD and at 50% speed. It doesn't really look like it's playing at half speed, but it is. No sound, alas.

[YOUTUBE]UO2HNiaRuy0[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 29, 2012)

very cute little T and nice vid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr (Nov 3, 2012)

Quick update. In descending order: Avicularia huriana spiderling, tucking into a rather substantial snack*; Cyclosternum fasicatum, "Hveps"; G. rosea, "Denise" and finally Denise's foot (given the popularity of foot/telotarsus photos on here I thought I'd give it a try).









*I filmed this feeding as part of a planned bumper edition feeding vid once I've collected footage of each spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 3, 2012)

Very nice shots !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr (Nov 27, 2012)

Haven't visited this forum much for a while, unfortunately. A lot's been happening though, including numerous moults and photo practice. Thought I'd share a few shots for now.

First of all, both my N. coloratovillosus slings have moulted into their juvenile colours, and are looking very pretty as a result.

#2, Mole, did it while I was away (along with three other of my Ts); here's a very noisy image:


#1 followed some time later, and I caught it in the act:


Finally, been learning a bit about light and sharpness, using the ever-patient, ever motionless G. rosea Denise as a model.


Edit: Eh, I should add that her patience is not _totally_ endless:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL - yeah she obviously had a enough of being "flashed"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr (Nov 29, 2012)

Came across that trick of using the depth of field preview button on the camera to set aperture manually, allowing for rudimentary aperture control even with cheap extension tubes like mine (which lack any electronic contacts). Quite pleased with the results!

*Cyclosternum fasciatum/sp. #2* Of my seven I've not bothered naming this one because I'm setting her aside to give to a friend next year. She's the only one whose gender I'm more or less certain about so far.







*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens #1*





*Nhandu coloratovillosus* - clearer shot of the same specimen mentioned earlier.



*Brachypelma boehmei* - Unfortunately the best angle I could get without encouraging her to move, which experience tells me is rarely a good idea. She hairs at the slightest physical intrusion, though she's very tolerant of activity that doesn't directly involve her.



In other news, I've had a whole bunch of extra moults. Both my Poecilotheria formosa and Avicularia huriana moulted yesterday, the former growing by at least two centimetres which is pretty great. I'll do my best to get some photos when she's out and about, but it's not an easy one to set up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice pictures and you're right - the depth is quite nice on them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr (Dec 12, 2012)

I thanked you with the little button at the time, but now verbally - vielen Dank Stormy, always appreciate your comments!

I'd intended to stockpile photos before posting a hefty, comprehensive and organised document of each specimen in the collection, but after a sudden strike of luck with my P. formosa I got excited and felt like posting what I've managed so far. Furthermore, 'each specimen in the collection' is a tall order, not because of how many there are but because a bunch of them never show themselves above the substrate line. Finally, it'll cheer me up a bit after a recent accident that left me with one fewer P. muticus spiderling. 

*N. chromatus* spiderlings (Nimhe, Patch and Droplet respectively):







*G. pulchripes* spiderling, Star





Juvenile *B. boehmei*, Jaffa:







*A. huriana* spiderling, Moss:



Woefully uninteresting shot, but it's the best I could get at the time. Can't get over the fur and colours on Avics. I found it outside its tube web at half-six in the morning, so at least now I know when it takes its walks.

Juvenile *P. formosa*, Moya (renamed from Prowler):



_Finally_ I got her. She freaks out at any disturbance, scrambling all over or more often hiding away, but this time I managed to get an angle into her hide, pointing a light in from above. Evidently she was too busy munching a mealworm and a mealworm beetle to worry about it.

That's the lot for now, thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice new set of pics. Love the ones of the B. boehmei. If these just wouldn't be that skittish...mine thinks it's an OW and charged and tried to bite anything coming close to it, lol


----------



## netr (Dec 12, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Love the ones of the B. boehmei. If these just wouldn't be that skittish...mine thinks it's an OW and charged and tried to bite anything coming close to it, lol


 Thanks man, and yeah the boehmei reputation is pretty interesting given the genus as a whole. Amazing colours though. I love Jaffa, but she's a bit of a kicker. She was very well-behaved during that shoot, which is always nice.


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 12, 2012)

netr said:


> Thanks man, and yeah the boehmei reputation is pretty interesting given the genus as a whole. Amazing colours though. I love Jaffa, but she's a bit of a kicker. She was very well-behaved during that shoot, which is always nice.


Pff, I'd be happy IF mine would kick hair - but she's outright trying to bite!  Usually goes totally stiff for a moment, then suddenly goes straight for biting...funny


----------



## netr (Dec 13, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Pff, I'd be happy IF mine would kick hair - but she's outright trying to bite!  Usually goes totally stiff for a moment, then suddenly goes straight for biting...funny


 Jaffa has grappled with my tongs a bit, I seem to remember. The only tarantula I have to have done so thus far, actually. I don't think the fangs came out though. Hope yours chills out a bit, in time! How old/large is it? I'm sure I've seen it in your picture thread, and will have a look now, but there are lots of picture threads to keep track of. 


By the by, I got lucky again - this time with that pesky A. huriana, Moss. Pretty chuffed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 13, 2012)

Cute fluffball! Gotta love 'em. My boehmei is just ~2" maybe and currently in premolt. Feisty little T


----------



## netr (Jan 17, 2013)

Haven't been here in a while! The collection's changed a bit so I thought I might post some updates. 

My largest C. fasciatum, aka Hämä. DLS is about 4.5cm.




A different C. fasciatum, Gretel.


Gretel investigates a mealworm beetle.


Pamphobeteus sp. "machalla", aka Kuusi. Recently got two of these, and they really are gorgeous beasts.






Good old tree pattern.


Rather fat B. vagans spiderling. No affectionate name yet.


B. smithi spiderling, immediately after moulting.


A short time later, with the very faintest traces of colouration beginning to show.


Lasiodora parahybana. This fellow, along with a baby P. pederseni, were recent freebies.


Said P. pederseni, having a snack. Shot through the container wall, alas.


Monocentropus balfouri, peeking out at me.


Newly-moulted Nhandu coloratovillosus, aka Mole. Now looking spectacular, although still pretty small (4.5cm).


Mole's sibling Leliel, at the same size and moult stage but displaying a rather redder colouration. Pretty interesting.


Finally, an unnamed C. cyaneopubescens spiderling:


Hope you like 'em.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## netr (Jan 17, 2013)

Going to add a few more for good measure, as I just took out my beloved G. rosea Denise for a shoot - first time using the Kenko extension tubes with her. She didn't appreciate it much, but you can rely on most G. rosea to behave themselves. Good for indulgent practice sessions like this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 18, 2013)

Great pictures there! I likes!


----------



## netr (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Stormy. I was hoping to take some photos of my P. irminia (greatly inspired by your own adventures), for it decided to strip down all the webbing it had made against the container wall; it's now effectively visible all the time. So I prodded it with my paintbrush the other day to see what its temperament is like. Let's just say a) I'm glad I didn't use my finger and b) I'm glad I had my catch cup handy. Won't be bothering that fellow again for a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Jan 19, 2013)

These are INCREDIBLE!  Officially one of my favorite picture threads.  What kind of camera do you use?

Also had a similar experience trying to get my P. cam out for pictures last night haha...she slapped me right in the paintbrush and said "NO PHOTOGRAPHS PLEASE."


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 19, 2013)

netr said:


> Thanks Stormy. I was hoping to take some photos of my P. irminia (greatly inspired by your own adventures), for it decided to strip down all the webbing it had made against the container wall; it's now effectively visible all the time. So I prodded it with my paintbrush the other day to see what its temperament is like. Let's just say a) I'm glad I didn't use my finger and b) I'm glad I had my catch cup handy. Won't be bothering that fellow again for a while.


Yeah, I decided against right that today with my 2nd female. Phaedra is in premolt and has sealed herself in, Firali though seems to get into premolt as well - she's cranky as hell and instantly went after the straw. Thought it better to leave her alone, too


----------



## netr (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, it's a shame as mine has just moulted into its adult colours. I didn't get a chance since receiving it for any red-legged shots, and now I've discovered its disposition to be positively unstable. Beautiful genus though. 



Alltheworld601 said:


> What kind of camera do you use?


 Thanks, I'm glad you like them! I'm using a Canon 550D with the same brand's EF-S 60mm lens, usually augmented with the Kenko extension tube set. Shots are RAW and then optimised with Canon Photo Professional. Apart from the tubes it's the same stuff I was using when I started the thread, though lately my brother-in-law brought my attention to ISO and light control, which I'd very lazily never explored before (also I show in jpg at the time). I was pretty shocked by the difference a big bright lamp and a low ISO can make. But I've got to work on manipulating some of the crazier spiders like my P. formosa. I can't believe how fast (and excited) they are at times.


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 21, 2013)

netr said:


> Yeah, it's a shame as mine has just moulted into its adult colours. I didn't get a chance since receiving it for any red-legged shots, and now I've discovered its disposition to be positively unstable. Beautiful genus though.


I'll try get some photos of Firali after she has molted. She's usually not that defensive (though still more than Phaedra) and I should be able to get her out for a photo shoot then.  I wouldn't say "unstable" by the way, more on the line of they have very different threshold on being messed with.


----------



## netr (Jan 22, 2013)

Well yeah, call it humorous exaggeration: just poking fun at its attitude as an individual. I'm down with defensive-not-aggressive, etc.  It really did flip out though, as they say! + Please do take Firali for a shoot when she moults. I'd enjoy any number of P. cambridgei images as well; that light greenness they seem to have is beginning to interest me more and more. 
In keeping with the current genus I got out my Psalmopoeus pulcher Neith, my second ever tarantula of whom I made that unboxing video back in the day. Two moults later and it's grown a lot, and is showing some nice irridescence.











Two others for good measure. Brachypelma vagans makes it clear that no thanks, there won't be any proper photography today.



Miniature Poecilotheria pederseni.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## netr (Feb 6, 2013)

Went round to a friend's for dinner the other day, and among other things we did a spot of shooting and pairing attempts with his tarantulas. Neither of the two pairings was successful, but it gave me the chance to snap a few images of his stunning male Pamphobeteus sp. Machalla (just to be clear, I wasn't being intrusive with the camera during the actual mating attempt). I really love this genus to bits. 







Also managed to photograph this surprisingly mild-mannered M. balfouri:



For my own collection, my B. vagans just moulted, acquiring the faintest red in those abdominal bristles. 



Little king baboon (stayed put for more than a few seconds, for once)



B. emilia. First sign of colouration!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Feb 6, 2013)

netr said:


>


DINGLEBERRIES!!! hahahaha

---------- Post added 02-06-2013 at 01:11 PM ----------

seriously though, youve got some very nice photos and a great looking collection. Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 7, 2013)

netr said:


> Please do take Firali for a shoot when she moults. I'd enjoy any number of P. cambridgei images as well; that light greenness they seem to have is beginning to interest me more and more.


I'll see what I can do once she -does- molt. Probably gonna have to take her out in the bathroom, though. I don't trust "Firali" as much as I do trust "Phaedra" to remain on the calm side. She's shown some pretty impressive speed and defensiveness already. As for "Moriko", the P. cam - I saw her yesterday violently snatching a grasshopper and cut it in half before she picked the parts up to feed upon, but other than that, she's totally reclusive currently. Anyways, when I get the chance I'll snatch some pics of them


----------



## netr (May 12, 2013)

I thought I'd resurrect the ol' picture thread, since I feel like being a semi-active forum member again. I had to reupload all my photos to flickr due to a colour profiling error making them all much redder than they were supposed to be. I learned the hard way that some of my RAW originals are lost forever.  And it seems the replacement thumbnails have different URLs, even if the links still work.

Anyway, some recent images:

Euathlus sp. "Yellow", who is lovely. Has since moulted, but is still a miniature marvel.


Avicularia huriana, having lately moulted into some pink slippers!






My Brachypelma vagans on the 6th of January this year:


Two moults later, on the 4th of April:




And then after drying out:








Of those last four, the first is bluer because the light source was an LED torch, rather than the usual oversize lamp.

My first P. metallica. For some reason it was calm on this first day. I can only dream of getting a shot like this now.


L. parahybana.


More recently. The handstand posture is the conclusion of warrior-class mealworm wrestling.


Another recent acquisition, a lovely G. pulchra named Velvet. Lately she specialises in nervousness and scrupulously burying water dishes.


Avicularia sp. "Guyana green" #1, newly housed.


Avicularia sp. "Guyana green" #2 prior to rehousing.


#2 after rehousing:




Nhandu coloratovillosus.


Cyclosternum fasciatum #2. Of my seven this is the only one who never bolts to any kind of hide when disturbed. Always ready for a session!






Last of all, my smallest Nhandu chromatus spidering Shevek, who unlike its siblings outright refuses to moult. Two-time escape artist and trend-bucker extraordinaire, it is seen here responding to the paintbrush by, as usual, punching above its weight in a valiant threat display. I have a feeling this little chap will give me hell as an adult.


Edit: and a bonus image of an M. balfouri, from a while back.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (May 12, 2013)

Haha, that little sling on the bottom is just adorable. I wouldn't be surprised if you're right with your presumption once it gets bigger ^^


----------



## Alltheworld601 (May 12, 2013)

I'm in love with that little sling too.

I've had really good luck with chromatus temperament though.  Maybe it'll grow into being more calm.  Right now it's gotta try being scary, cuz its teeny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr (May 15, 2013)

Time will tell! Definitely looking forward to their having those gorgeous adult colours either way.

I just checked on my two Pamphobeteus sp. "Machalla", and one has moulted spectacularly into the beginnings of subadult colours. This was a really pleasant surprise today, so I felt like sharing. You can still just about make out the christmas tree pattern.









Won't be needing this any more...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (May 15, 2013)

Gorgeous! Gotta love Pamphos


----------



## Shrike (May 15, 2013)

Nice pics!  ^ That's a beautiful spider.


----------



## Storm76 (May 17, 2013)

Nice new pics, buddy!


----------



## lexieboa (May 17, 2013)

Im loving the progression of your pictures, and of course your T's. If you dont mind me asking, what camera are you using?


----------



## netr (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm terrible at attending to comments etc., as I sometimes don't visit the site for long stretches of time. I'm sorry about that - I really appreciate the positive responses though!



Alltheworld601 said:


> I'm in love with that little sling too.
> 
> I've had really good luck with chromatus temperament though.  Maybe it'll grow into being more calm.  Right now it's gotta try being scary, cuz its teeny.


 We will never find out, sadly. One day it stopped moving, and that was that. Didn't even curl.  No idea what happened, but it was very fat and months overdue for a moult. Sad stuff. 



lexieboa said:


> Im loving the progression of your pictures, and of course your T's. If you dont mind me asking, what camera are you using?


 I don't mind at all. I use a Canon EOS 550D, with an EF-S 60mm macro lens. Usually the lens is coupled with one or two Kenko extension tubes. Pretty much every picture I take at home involves an exposure of around one second on a tripod, with a large therapy lamp providing light (the spiders don't particularly like it, but normally there's a chance for one or more passable shots). When I have some spare cash I'll probably get a diffused and muck around with that; seems a bit more versatile.

Some recent images to follow!

Since being rehoused my P. irminia has not only built a marvellous retreat, but has also become fond of sitting in full view on the side of its cork bark. In doing so it's made a very welcome transition from pet hole to fabulous display spider.


G. pulchripes spiderling, having a snack. Hands down the slowest-growing species I've ever encountered. Two moults since last October!


Recently-moulted C. fasciatum juvie.


C. ritae spiderling.


H. incei spiderling, eating.


The P. sp. 'Machalla' pictured in my last post, recently rehoused.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## netr (Nov 5, 2013)

Just had my male G. rosea moult into something spectacular, a real little copper-plated knight.




In contrast my female, Denise, whom I hope awaits his sexual maturity with cooperative rather than hungry anticipation - and hasn't moulted since 2008, thus is looking a tad dull. But still nicely pink!



And here's a C. fasciatum, eating a mealworm and wearing a water droplet. Was only using a desklamp that time, so apologies for the red bias.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## netr (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry to double-post. Decided to try to capture the male G. rosea's colouring a little better, and I think it's an improvement on the previous photo.

He never goes in his coconut, but is often found _on_ it.







Watching me with his beady eyes!



Here is the underside of his shed carapace. It may be because most of my tarantulas are still small, although I've never seen it in any of Denise's exuviae, but this is the first time I've ever seen such patterns. Breathtaking!



Finally, my chunky female G. pulchra, Velvet. She's my current dustbin for excess mealworms, of which I currently have far too many. She stuffed four into those jaws yesterday, the glutton.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, that carapace looks like it was layered with silver..


----------



## netr (Mar 30, 2014)

Thought I'd revive this fellow, although I don't have anything particularly interesting at the moment. Today, there was a brief session with some teeny slings.

Avicularia sp. "Purple"




Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi





Looks like I need to clean my camera...


Adult G. pulchra fangs. Noticed the wear and tear today and found it interesting. Shot through the container glass, sorry about that.

Edit - to make the post more colourful, a couple more of one of the juvenile Pamphobeteus sp. "Machalla", lately molted into full adult colours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## netr (Apr 23, 2014)

Just got an LED ring flash and have been playing around a bit. It's pretty interesting to be able to get macro shots on a similar level to previously, only a) without using a tripod and b) at speeds like 1/100 instead of several seconds!


Nhandu coloratovillosus, spiderling. I posted not long ago about my two slings of this species having yet to show any real defensive behaviour. I should've waited a while to share my experiences; this one now kicks, raises its legs and slaps when disturbed.


Same chap.


Monocentropus balfouri, sling.


Just-moulted Cyriocosmus ritae, sling.


Newly acquired Avicularia versicolor. I just got three of these. This one moulted in transit and looks stunning.

Edit: A couple more:


Pamphobeteus sp. "Machalla", juvenile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr (Apr 24, 2014)

I can't stop playing with this LED ring. It's a whole new technique and I've a lot to learn, but it's proving very satisfying so far. The light is more neutral than the lamp too.


Fatty Brachypelma albiceps sling.



LED ring + evening sunlight. 


Subadult pre-moult G. pulchra.




Incy, the just-moulted Holothele incei.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr (Apr 27, 2014)

Holothele incei, 'Ince'



And sacmate 'Wince', having a snack




Just-moulted Cyclosternum fasciatum, 'Tiger'





Ceratogyrus darlingi. Loving this species at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lovely pictures of lovely slings!


----------



## netr (Apr 28, 2014)

Many thanks, Stormy!


----------



## awiec (Apr 29, 2014)

You seem to have the more "blue" darlingi, I'm super jealous, of course I love my girl all the same but dang do I wish I had one with those colors.


----------



## netr (Apr 29, 2014)

I wasn't aware of any colour differences in the species. By and large, I think the colour representation with the LED flash ring is quite good - more neutral than the relatively red lamp I was using before. But possibly leaning a bit towards the blue, so I dunno - the darlingi's colours may be exaggerated a bit. Either way, it's mainly the wonderful yellow setae that really excite me about these fellows, so yours is still a real beauty I'm sure.

Well, the setae, the horn, the enthusiasm for food and the thoroughly industrious webbing. They're so cool.


----------



## netr (May 5, 2014)

It's a Euathlus party! Today I received a very exciting package in the post:

1.1.0 Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi (green) (juvenile)
0.1.0 Euathlus truculentus (juvenile, pushing subadult)
0.0.2 Euathlus sp. "Red" (little spiderlings)

Didn't bother photographing the reds yet, and the pulcherrimaklaasi were both too skittish for a quick shoot. This package was held up en route over a weekend, so had been in transit for an entire week. I don't want to get in their faces too much before they've had time to settle in. All the same, the truculentus was mildly cooperative. I couldn't resist a quick snap before letting her be. Such a beauty.



The previous week I received a small shipment mainly of slings:

0.0.2 Hapalopus sp. "Columbia" (large)
0.0.1 Chilobrachys guangxiensis
0.0.1 Chilobrachys sp. "Kaeng Krachan"

The haps have long been on my wishlist. I managed one photo before they both activated Subterranean Mode:



The guangxiensis made it immediately clear that it was having absolutely none of my camera whatsoever. As for the Kaeng Krachan...

"What, photos? Bright lights? Don't you dare!"


And some miscellaneous pics.

Psalmopoeus pulcher, increasingly adult-coloured spiderling/early juvenile. This is the second tarantula I ever got. It's been a pleasure raising it this far. 


Here it was on 02 October, 2012, shortly after unboxing.


Avicularia sp. "Guyana Green". Ready to moult!


And its sibling. Not quite ready to moult!


They are both leaning on the size at which the colours begin reversing, so fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 6, 2014)

From the list of species, I'm kinda suspecting you got those from MS? 

I'm looking forward to see that newer Chilobrachys spp. grow. They can get supposedly up to 6-7" - with that attitude - FUN!


----------



## netr (May 6, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> From the list of species, I'm kinda suspecting you got those from MS?


Actually, this time it was Stefan Kurtsiefer. Really nice and trustworthy guy. I have bought from MS before though; I met him at an expo in Denmark in 2012 to collect a big bunch of slings; my G. pulchripes, M. balfouri, GBB, B. emilia, B. smithi and P. muticus among others! So a lot of my collection came from him.



> I'm looking forward to see that newer Chilobrachys spp. grow. They can get supposedly up to 6-7" - with that attitude - FUN!


Yeah... hope I haven't bitten off more than I can chew!


----------



## Storm76 (May 6, 2014)

netr said:


> Actually, this time it was Stefan Kurtsiefer. Really nice and trustworthy guy. I have bought from MS before though; I met him at an expo in Denmark in 2012 to collect a big bunch of slings; my G. pulchripes, M. balfouri, GBB, B. emilia, B. smithi and P. muticus among others! So a lot of my collection came from him.
> 
> Yeah... hope I haven't bitten off more than I can chew!


Ah, alright. Don't know the guy, but I'll look him up next time I'm looking to buy some slings. Most of my collection is from H. Manstein anyways, but not sure if he sends europe-wide. Either way - nice haul, mate. I don't think you'll have any trouble with the Chilobrachys spp., you have enough experience and it's not your first OW  Although I will admit that those Asian species certainly have an attitude problem and I need to rehouse my male C. fimbriatus soon. My female was a breeze, but the male is actually more defensive haha


----------



## netr (May 6, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> I don't think you'll have any trouble with the Chilobrachys spp., you have enough experience and it's not your first OW  Although I will admit that those Asian species certainly have an attitude problem and I need to rehouse my male C. fimbriatus soon. My female was a breeze, but the male is actually more defensive haha


 They certainly seem faster than the African species I'm keeping, and more skittish. Generally more pet holey too though, perhaps excluding P. muticus. I think they'll be fine. Best of luck with the rehouse!


----------



## Storm76 (May 6, 2014)

netr said:


> They certainly seem faster than the African species I'm keeping, and more skittish. Generally more pet holey too though, perhaps excluding P. muticus. I think they'll be fine. Best of luck with the rehouse!


My fimbriatus devils started to get defensive around 2"  - from that time on they rather stood their ground than run. But for the most part they'll run into their burrow if disturbed.


----------



## netr (May 6, 2014)

Standing ground/displaying is probably easier to manage than bolting - especially from a photographing point of view. The number of times I've seen something in a perfect position, only to vanish down a hole when I try to lift the lid.

I think "fimbriatus devils" would be a great band name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (May 6, 2014)

netr said:


> I wasn't aware of any colour differences in the species. By and large, I think the colour representation with the LED flash ring is quite good - more neutral than the relatively red lamp I was using before. But possibly leaning a bit towards the blue, so I dunno - the darlingi's colours may be exaggerated a bit. Either way, it's mainly the wonderful yellow setae that really excite me about these fellows, so yours is still a real beauty I'm sure.
> 
> Well, the setae, the horn, the enthusiasm for food and the thoroughly industrious webbing. They're so cool.


I've noted that mine has more red-cinnamon colored setae on the underside of her legs, could just be how the sunlight strikes them.


----------



## netr (May 8, 2014)

A successful moult from Velvet, the resident G. pulchra. The first since she's been in my care. She's looking superb, compared with previously.





Also did a quick fang study on the moult, as they (the left in particular) were wonderfully marked.

Left, with the end visibly chipped off. I'm not sure when that happened.


Right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hydrazine (May 12, 2014)

that pulchra...and mine is still so tiny and brown..


*is silently jealous*


----------



## netr (May 14, 2014)

I cheated with mine and bought her already as a subadult! I know precisely how you feel with most of the rest of my collection, though.


----------



## netr (Aug 8, 2014)

Time for an update. I've been mucking about with a cheap Yongnuo mounted flash, rather than the LED flash ring. While the light seems to be warmer, it makes hand-held macro shooting a lot easier.

Euathlus truculentus posterior, with nice setae patterns.


Male Grammostola rosea (NCF)


Nhandu coloratovillosus


Lately-acquired Grammostola grossa spiderling with fuzzy legs. Can't wait to see what it grows into.


Lasiodora parahybana, keeping a low profile.


Until dinner comes along, at least.


Newly-moulted B. vagans.




Brachypelma albiceps


Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi green form, with the green femurs just about visible. Male.


Female of same species, one moult behind.


EDIT - decided to add a bunch more. Had some good cooperation this evening!

Damon diadema. Not a tarantula of course, but pretty neat.


Minuscule Euathlus sp. 'red'. 


P. formosa. Best I could do - she doesn't exactly stroll up to the camera. I never noticed the red hairs until tonight. 


Juvenile Avicularia sp. 'purple'. 


Ceratogyrus darlingi




Avicularia versicolor


Cyriocosmus ritae. Got to love this genus!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## netr (Aug 10, 2014)

Less-than-delighted Euathlus truculentus. I was trying to feed her dubia, which all burrowed away before she could grab them. The more I rummaged for them, the angrier she became.


Hungry Cyclosternum fasciatum - I fed it afterwards.


P. irminia


P. pulcher


Euathlus sp. 'green' (pulcherrimaklaasi)


My other sp. 'green' giving me a wave


Teeny Avicularia sp. 'purple'


Newly-moulted G. rosea / porteri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful new set of pictures. Nice grabs, too!


----------



## netr (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks Jan! I've been away from the forums for a while, so I'll have to get up to speed with your thread as well. :


----------



## netr (Aug 13, 2014)

So I've taken the plunge into communal keeping. It's totally new to me and already a load of fun.

Specifically, 12 x Heterothele villosella spiderlings, six of which just about visible here:


It's satisfying keeping multiple specimens together for once and watching them coexist happily (so far, at least). Looking forward to seeing how they get on together.

And some more regular shots to boost the post a bit:

Chilobrachys sp. 'Kaeng Krachan'


Grammostola pulchra




Furry pulchra booty.


Seldom-seen Pelinobius muticus sling. Thought I'd attempt a stereogram image so that it can be seen in 3D. It works if you do it, but not particularly well.




I also got my first scorpion, Euscorpius tergestinus. Such a sweet little chap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 15, 2014)

Good luck with the communal! I like the Heterothele genus. Might have to get some of the more blueish ones, gabonensis after my female died at some point. Also assuming that my C. fimbriatus male, Ares, had his maturing molt. Sadly, I haven't seen him out so far hence can't tell for sure. Then again, I'm not entirely sure if I want to subject him to the female  - I gave her an adult locust today and man: She was just a blur and vicios like crazy! Ripped the damn thing right off the lid of the KK, thus ripped one of his jumping legs off and tried to drag it down into her burrow. RIght now she's still sitting at the entrace eating. I'd hate to get tagged from her, she's a good 5"+ from what I've seen after that last molt couple months ago


----------



## netr (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi. To all intents and purposes, I've been 'out of' the hobby, although I've maintained my collection. My enthusiasm for projects of just about any kind tends to come in slow waves. So it's been a long time since I gave my tarantulas any special attention, but I'm now back in the phase of being really into the hobby. Planning new acquisitions, breeding attempts, DIY display container designs, etc. And having lurked for a couple of days on the forum once again, it seemed like it'd be nice to point the camera at some of the beasts too.

_P. formosa_ juv, female. As close as I dare get!


_Pamphobeteus _sp. "Machala" juv, suspected male






_Euscorpius tergestinus_, unsexed adult. Tiny and always angry when I lift the lid.




Storm76 said:


> Good luck with the communal! I like the Heterothele genus.


Yeah, about that communal... let's just say I now have one very fat _Heterothele villosella_. 







I thought I'd been feeding them pretty well, but it looks like you really need to pile it on in a communal. Sorry I never replied to your last message by the way, Stormy. That C. fimbriatus female sounds like a good laugh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 25, 2016)

netr said:


> Sorry I never replied to your last message by the way, Stormy. That C. fimbriatus female sounds like a good laugh!


No worries, mate!


----------

